
U of I to expand Covid saliva testing nationally - blacksqr
https://news.uillinois.edu/view/7815/1904934500
======
lettergram
For what it's worth:

1\. Test results in a few hours

2\. Spit into a cup, don't really need to see anyone. Super easy.

3\. UIUC is making students take the test twice a week

4\. Not really sure of the false-positive or false-negative rates.

